# Wireless headphones crackling and noise



## sepheronx (May 22, 2020)

So a friend of mine has a SteelSeries arctis 7 and he has been saying he is having lots of trouble with some kind of feedback. Crackling and static noise.  He has also wireless keyboard and mouse. Only thing I told him that I think the issue is the wireless devices are interfering with each other.  This is his second pair (last one was a razor brand) so I told him to change radio frequencies as well.

Any other options?


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 22, 2020)

Maybe it is the cell phone? It creeps it into the PA section during syncs.


----------



## sepheronx (May 22, 2020)

Ferrum Master said:


> Maybe it is the cell phone? It creeps it into the PA section during syncs.



I also thought of that and asked him but he states to me he doesnt keep it near the PC so he is certain it isn't that.  Who knows.

So do you guys think it could be conflicting wireless devices (KB+M) and headset?  Or could it be an underlying issue with the motherboard and powersupply?  Maybe poor voltage regulation causing ripples that may be heard via the headset?  I seem to have read that is a possibility


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 22, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> I also thought of that and asked him but he states to me he doesnt keep it near the PC so he is certain it isn't that.  Who knows.
> 
> So do you guys think it could be conflicting wireless devices (KB+M) and headset?  Or could it be an underlying issue with the motherboard and powersupply?  Maybe poor voltage regulation causing ripples that may be heard via the headset?  I seem to have read that is a possibility



For the lulz, did you try to disable speed step?


----------



## sepheronx (May 22, 2020)

Ferrum Master said:


> For the lulz, did you try to disable speed step?


No. Well, I don't know if he did.  I didn't look at his system, he is just asking me.

I'll ask if he can try. I'll also ask him which PSU he has.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 22, 2020)

That's the usual noise source. CPU VRM sings and EMI creaps everywhere, because mouse causes low level IRQ. 

Other than that... he could try using a pure sine wave UPS if the pollution comes from mains, it happens. 

Then the only option is to have spectrum anslyser... if cheap get a portable RTL SDR one and look up what is really happening in the air. Is it Amateur radio, rouge RF device or some other EMI spewing device, you should see the noise in FFT waterfall.


----------



## sepheronx (May 26, 2020)

Ferrum Master said:


> That's the usual noise source. CPU VRM sings and EMI creaps everywhere, because mouse causes low level IRQ.
> 
> Other than that... he could try using a pure sine wave UPS if the pollution comes from mains, it happens.
> 
> Then the only option is to have spectrum anslyser... if cheap get a portable RTL SDR one and look up what is really happening in the air. Is it Amateur radio, rouge RF device or some other EMI spewing device, you should see the noise in FFT waterfall.



At that point I think a wired headset would be cheaper and better. LOL


----------



## EricaR (Aug 7, 2020)

Is he using Bluetooth dongle or PC has built in Bluetooth . Most of times, dongles make such problems..


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 7, 2020)

Cordless phone, Wi-Fi router/AP, pretty much anything on 2.4GHz can interfere.


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 7, 2020)

Yeah, I told him to change the frequency of the headset.  He said it has worked since.


----------

